# Αθηναϊκή ανθρωπογεωγραφία



## Earion (Jan 27, 2014)

Η Μάρω Δούκα διαλέγει το διήγημα _Ζωγραφιά νυκτερινή_ του Μιχαήλ Μητσάκη, που δημοσιεύθηκε το 1893 στην εφημερίδα «Ακρόπολις». Μια «φωτογραφία» της Ομόνοιας εκατό χρόνια πριν. Το τοπίο είναι ονειρικό και ρομαντικό, αλλά η ποιητική της πλατείας δεν έχει αλλάξει. Τότε, όπως και τώρα, ήταν το συμβολικό σημείο μιας δοσοληψίας, των «ειδεχθών παζαριών».

Δημοσιεύτηκε στο BHMA (10 Αυγούστου 1997)


----------



## toraki (Jan 27, 2014)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ.

Πέρα απ' το ύφος του Μητσάκη, είναι και δυο τρία καθαρά λεξιλογικά που θα 'θελα να σημειώσω.

Λέξεις που έχουν ξεχαστεί:
η ρέμβη

το βαυκάλημα

ο πάρωρος διαβάτης​ 

Λέξεις που έχουν αλλάξει:
οι σωροί των καρε*γ*λών

τα γκαζ / του γκαζ 

τα ράμφη

ο ρι*χ*μένος ορμαθός​

Πραγματολογικά:
οι κολληταί των προγραμμάτων (σήμερα λέγονται αφισοκολλητές)

η Τραβιάτα, ο Τροβατόρος, η Αφρικάνα, το ισπανικόν, το τραγούδι του Στραβογιώργη

ο νυκτόβιος τσαγκάρης, που ψάχνει μες στη νύχτα με το σπαρματσέτο τα πεσμένα κέρματα​

Και βέβαια να μην περάσω ασχολίαστα τα δύο κορυφαία σημεία, εκεί που αποκαλύπτεται σε όλη τη δόξα της η δεξιοτεχνία του συγγραφέα:

Κορύφωση πρώτη (συμπύκνωση):
Κι έτσι περνά η νύκτα, *η πλατεία νεκροζεί*, έρχετ’ η πρωία.
​
Κορύφωση ύστατη, κλείσιμο και ταυτόχρονα άνοιγμα (προς τα πού; ο αναγνώστης μένει μετέωρος —το τέλος δεν είναι τέλος· είναι η αρχή μιας άλλης ιστορίας):
*πραγματευόμενοι παζάρια ειδεχθή*​


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

Έχουν περάσει κάμποσες μέρες απ’ όταν σας πρότεινα για ανάγνωση το κείμενο του Μητσάκη. Τόσες ώστε να έχει απομακρυνθεί από την άμεση μνήμη, αλλά όχι τόσο πολλές ώστε να μην επανέρχεται εύκολα. Σας προτείνω τώρα να κάνουμε ένα πείραμα: να φύγουμε από την απόλαυση της λογοτεχνικής περιγραφής και από το ψιλολόγημα της φιλολογίας και να μεταφερθούμε σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο, αυτό των ορθογραφικών συμβάσεων. Να του ρίξουμε μια νέα ματιά καθαρά από την πλευρά της μορφής. Σας απωθεί η πρόταση; Μα ελάτε, ένα πείραμα είναι.

Θα χρειαστεί πρώτα να θυμηθείτε κάποιες σκέψεις που είχαμε ανταλλάξει κάπως πρόχειρα πριν κάποιες μέρες. Είναι από δύο, άσχετα μεταξύ τους, νήματα:



nickel said:


> 20-01-2014, 02:01 AM [Με αφορμή την Πριγκιπέσα Ιζαμπώ του Τερζάκη που κυκλοφόρησε με το κείμενό της προσαρμοσμένο ορθογραφικά στις σημερινές συμβάσεις]
> 
> … Αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ορθογραφία των κύριων ονομάτων και πόσα λ έχουν οι Βιλ(λ)αρδουίνοι. Με ενδιαφέρει κατά πόσο προσαρμόζονται οι ορθογραφίες των κοινών λέξεων στα σημερινά δεδομένα.


 


Earion said:


> 20-01-2014, 02:52 AM
> 
> Έτσι θα έπρεπε, σ' ένα κείμενο γραμμένο σε ζωντανή, δημοτική γλώσσα. Στην καθαρεύουσα να μου πεις τι θα κάνουμε. Θα κρατάμε τις υποτακτικές με ήτα στον Παπαδιαμάντη;


 


sarant said:


> 25-12-2013, 02:47 PM
> 
> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το ωμέγα στην ορθογραφία —σε τι ενοχλεί το «μέχρι νεοτέρας»;
> 
> ...


 


Earion said:


> 27-12-2013, 09:58 AM
> 
> Σημείωση για περαιτέρω προβληματισμό: να ακολουθούν τα απολιθώματα τη σημερινή ορθογραφία ή όχι; Αν ναι, υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; Πότε και σε ποιο βαθμό;
> 
> ...


 
Λοιπόν, το κείμενο του Μητσάκη που ανάρτησα ήταν προσαρμοσμένο στη σημερινή ορθογραφία (π.χ. οι υποτακτικές είχαν κατάληξη με έψιλον γιώτα). Δείτε το τώρα στην προηγούμενη μορφή του, με τις υποτακτικές με ήτα, και συγκρίνετε. Ποιο από τα δύο κρίνετε ότι θα ήταν σωστό να προσφέρεται στον αναγνώστη και γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

Ωραίο το κόλπο. Καμιά από τις δύο εκδοχές δεν με ενόχλησε λόγω ορθογραφίας των υποτακτικών. Η δεύτερη με τα -η μού θύμιζε απλώς ότι ήταν αλλιώς και άλλαξαν. 

Περισσότερο με ξένισαν οι _καρέγλες_ και τα άλλα παλαιικά (όχι οι ξεχασμένες λέξεις ή οι καθαρευουσιάνικοι τύποι):



Earion said:


> Λέξεις που έχουν αλλάξει:
> οι σωροί των καρε*γ*λών
> τα γκαζ / του γκαζ τα ράμφη
> ο ρι*χ*μένος ορμαθός​



Πρέπει όμως να ρωτηθούν και νέοι, που δεν έμαθαν να συνδιαλλάσσονται συχνά με τέτοιους τύπους.

Το κεντρικό ερώτημα («Ποιο από τα δύο κρίνετε ότι θα ήταν σωστό να προσφέρεται στον αναγνώστη και γιατί;») δεν είμαι έτοιμος να το απαντήσω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

Να σχολιάσουμε, σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, και το πού πρέπει να τονίζουμε ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο τονιζόμενο φωνήεν. Έχει ο Μητσάκης:

«Κουλούούρια ζ...στάάά!...»
«Κουλούούρια! καίνε... εφτύύύς!»
«Ζ...στάάά κουλούούρια! Κουλούούρια! Καίαίνεε!»


Ποιες είναι οι επιλογές:
(α) Ζεστάάά!
(β) Ζεστάαα!
(γ) Ζεστααά!

Δεν ξέρω αλλά το «Κουλούούρια! Καίαίνεε!» με ξενίζει και με ξινίζει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ποιες είναι οι επιλογές:
> (α) Ζεστάάά!
> (β) Ζεστάαα!
> (γ) Ζεστααά!
> ...



Το β. 
Επειδή το τράβηγμα του φθόγγου συνήθως φθίνει και πάει, σαν την ηχώ. Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιες λίγες περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να ακουστεί και δεύτερος τονισμός στο τέλος, μετά από μια μικρή ανάσα-παύση, σαν επανάληψη που δίνει έμφαση. Not with a whimper but a bang. Αυτά όμως είναι για τραγουδιστές ή πλανόδιους πωλητές (ή πλανόδιους τραγουδιστές) και δεν νομίζω ότι παρουσιάζεται συχνά η ανάγκη να δηλωθεί στη γραφή αυτή η λεπτομέρεια. Στη μουσική υπάρχουν σύμβολα που δηλώνουν το ανεβοκατέβασμα της έντασης, τη διάρκεια, τις παύσεις και τον τονισμό των φθόγγων και καθοδηγούν τους μουσικούς ή τους τραγουδιστές, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι υπερβολή να κάνουμε παρτιτούρα το απλό κείμενο.

Όπως τα άκουγα παλιά από πλανόδιους (όχι της λαϊκής αγοράς· πλανόδιους που περιδιάβαιναν τις γειτονιές):

Ψαράααας! Ολόφρεσκάααα! 

Γιαουρτάααας!

Σαμαλίιιι!

Σαλέεεεεπ'! Σαλέεεεε-έπ'! 


Αστέεεερωωωωω - Σταύρος Παρούσης






Για σέεενα κλαίν', Αστέεερωωω μουουου


----------

